# NREMT CBT people...



## ErinCooley (Mar 22, 2008)

how many questions did you have and did you pass or fail?

I had 83 or 85 questions.  I feel really sure that I failed, I'm impatiently awaiting my results!!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 23, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> how many questions did you have and did you pass or fail?
> 
> I had 83 or 85 questions. I feel really sure that I failed, I'm impatiently awaiting my results!!!


 
83 with a pass; but I've heard first hand of folks who had 70 and passed and 70 who failed.


----------



## piranah (Mar 23, 2008)

i got 70 and passed first time


----------



## mikie (Mar 23, 2008)

piranah said:


> i got 70 and passed first time



^^ ditto, found out later that day too (on nremt's website)


----------



## Schwaa (Mar 23, 2008)

65 and passed


----------



## roxychick (Mar 23, 2008)

haha mine went all the way up to 120 and i passed! ^_^


----------



## Schwaa (Mar 23, 2008)

This thread shows you that you can not figure out if you passed or not based on your score. If you found yourself reading the questions and not knowing the answers, chances are you did poorly. If you knew the answers as soon as your read the question, chances are you did good.

I know people who got 80 questions and failed and people who, like others here, had over 100 questions and passed.


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 24, 2008)

Schwaa said:


> This thread shows you that you can not figure out if you passed or not based on your score. If you found yourself reading the questions and not knowing the answers, chances are you did poorly. If you knew the answers as soon as your read the question, chances are you did good.
> 
> I know people who got 80 questions and failed and people who, like others here, had over 100 questions and passed.



Well, I left feeling like I bombed but I just got my results, I PASSED!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 24, 2008)

Let me be the first to say

*CONGRATS!

:beerchug:
*


----------



## mikie (Mar 24, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> Well, I left feeling like I bombed but I just got my results, I PASSED!!!!



Mazel Tov (congrats)!  It's alway nerve-wrecking going into and coming out of tests, but nothing feels better (well, maybe a few things  ) then passing


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Mar 25, 2008)

congrats. 70 and I passed first time. The test is tricky. I read up on it after and didn't feel as bad. I walked out thinking I failed.


----------



## uctke283 (Mar 26, 2008)

I walked out also thinking I blew it.  I passed and I had 71 Questions...


----------

